# Search fully working



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The search function is now working again. There are now 71,507,453 total number of word to post relations indexed so you should be able to search for anything across all of time - well, within reason. Give it a try


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I thought I'd never see the day!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

it works!


----------



## N6SSA (Mar 29, 2009)

Apologies if this is already explained somewhere, but I can't find it. I've been here a while and never seen an answer mentioned. I searched the new members area, the FAQ...

Why does searching for numbers not seem to work? Would be useful searching for error codes. For example searching for the well known error - 01826 returns......nothing. Searching for Steering Angle G85 returns plenty of results which do include 01826. Search for Steering Angle G85 01826 and again...... nothing.

Works if you search through google with site:ttforum.co.uk but with that you cannot filter on the Mk1 or Mk2 area as far as I know. I guess I'm just doing something wrong, but not sure what it is.

Thanks.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The native search backend only allows searching for words. To search for number strings we'd have to switch the search backend over to fulltext mysql which is possible but whenever I've tried to build a new search index I need to leave a PC running all day as for some unexplained reason disconnecting aborts the process. I've never tried building the mysql version. You need to delete the old index first so if something goes wrong it's a bit of a risk that we'll lose the search for some time and It'll all be my fault and I'm a scaredy cat :lol:


----------



## N6SSA (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks very much. That makes sense. If there is a way to search by error code, would be a great addition. In the meantime this is still a great resource anyway. Thanks for your good answer.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I would just use google with something like this to limit the search to this forum

https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3A ... o.uk+01826


----------

